# Quiet budgie



## Liverbirdy (Sep 30, 2021)

Hiya. I'm new to the site, but not new to budgies 😊. I took over a pair of bonded boys last week, one is a little over a year old and the other approx 4 months. Neither are tame. The younger got out of the cage and fell down the back of a bookshelf, I eventually got him out, he seemed ok but has been quiet and subdued for the last day (he's normally very vocal with his buddy). He is eating and drinking and I was just wondering if he's still a bit shocked at being trapped. Kind regards Krissi 🙂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Is the budgie that fell behind the bookcase still eating, drinking and pooping normally?
Is he fluffed up?

If everything is normal other than he's quieter than usual, then I'd say he's recovering from the experience of being trapped.
I'm sure it was quite terrifying for him and caused a lot of stress to his system.
If he isn't back to himself in a couple more days, then you need to take him to an Avian Vet for a check-up.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Liverbirdy (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> ...


Hi Faerybee...thanks for your reply. I will keep an eye on him for the next couple of days and hopefully he will be back to his normal 'shouty' self.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please keep us updated on his progress.
I'd love to learn your budgies' names and see pictures of them!*


----------



## Liverbirdy (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please keep us updated on his progress.
> I'd love to learn your budgies' names and see pictures of them!*


Will do. Thanks. I'm a proud mum of three 









Big blue
I can only manage to upload my handsome English boy. I've named the new two Little blue and Sweet pea.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Wow, your English boy is SO handsome! What’s his name? 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Big Blue is one extremely debonair and handsome budgie! 🥰
Thank you for sharing his picture with us!

How is the little one who fell behind the bookcase doing now?*


----------



## Liverbirdy (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Big Blue is one extremely debonair and handsome budgie! 🥰
> Thank you for sharing his picture with us!
> 
> How is the little one who fell behind the bookcase doing now?*


Update on the bookcase birdie. All good and back to his 'shoutie' self. He did get watery poops and was extremely quiet, but everything is back to normal. Thanks 😊


----------

